# Brinkman Stainless all in one propane water smoker



## charlesk (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Everbody

This is my first post although I have been hanging around for a bit reading the posts.

I am having problem with my new propane smoker. I cannot control the heat properly, it gets way to hot. It seems that the burner is way to big for the smoker. I have used an electric smoker for years with no problem and thought the propane would be be more versitile as far as heat goes.

As far as smoking goes it is almost impossible to get any because even though I use soaked small chunked wood on top of the brickettes the wood is gone in no time (way to hot) I have to keep the burner almost shut off to keep the temp about 300F. I am going to try and fit a steel tray over the brickettes to hold the chips to see if I can prolong the smoke.

I have checked around and cannot find any info on these smokers from other people if they have had these problems. it was not a real cheap smoker, but that dosen't mean anything anymore.

Anybody using one of these that can pass on some help, I would like to try some more expensive cuts but am a little leary at this point

A little windy post but I think I coverd my problem

Thanks

Charlie

Southern Ont.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know how many guys have that smoker...But it may help the rest of us help you if you could post some pics of your rig and setup inside...Then we could suggest how to arrange a fix...JJ


----------



## charlesk (Feb 14, 2012)

The burner appears to be too big for the unit.

The water pan is just above the lava rock. I was hoping to put a tray above the rock so the chips wouldn't evapourate so quickley

2 cooking grills sit above the pan

The burner is fixed and has a flow control value for heat but being almost shut off the temp gets to 300f very easily

I am wondering if I could find a smaller burner, I don't think to many people have this smoker

I hope this pic is enough to give you an idea.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally got a hold of a real person from Brinkman and they suggested getting a new regulator assly. I will try that

I was hoping maybe somebody else might have one of these units so we could compare notes

Charlie


----------



## charlesk (Feb 16, 2012)

Brinkmann is going to send me a new regulator and hose. Hopefully that is the problem but reading other posts is 160,000 btu's too much

Some posts say that 20,000 btu's is OK . Does any body have any input on what the average BTU's should be .

I think that 160 is a little high. All my experience has been with an electric smoker so now that I have jumped ship to propane I am out in left field here

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 16, 2012)

160,000 BTU is nearly 3 times the size if my home furnace. Seems a bit much.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 19, 2012)

I have checked the web site on the specs for this unit and my manual and they both say 160,00 btu

My furnace for my shop is 45,000 and it's 24x40. I will wait till the new regulator arrives and see if I can control the heat any better


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder if that's a misprint and should be 16,000 BTU. My GOSM is 18,000.


----------



## charlesk (Feb 19, 2012)

I am going to phone tech service at Brinkman again and double check but here is another add.  I am going to find out about the _*adjustable high low burner*_

I definetly do not have that, what I have is a burner that when lit is capable of heating your house much less smoking and cooking some meat. I was really hoping to get started this weekend with some nice bacon wrapped venision loins using the water pan  but I guess hamburgers will suffice till I get this straightened out. I have modified under the water pan with a steel tray to hold the wood chips so they don't sit on the lava rocks and disappear and have installed  a few more thermostats to get a more accurate reading of the temp at each grill. So now I sit and wait for my parts. I feel sorry for my little electric smoker that I have rejected
[h3]*Brinkmann 810-5100-0 All-in-One Outdoor Cooker, Stainless Steel review*[/h3]
The Stainless Steel All-In-One is the most versatile outdoor cooking system ever offered. It's modular design enables the Stainless Steel All-In-One to be used as an LP gas grill, LP gas water smoker, charcoal grill, charcoal water smoker, or gas cooker/fryer with _*170,000 BTU adjustable high/low burner*_. The body features two chrome plated steel cooking grills for a 50 pound cooking capacity. A heat indicator in the lid eliminates guesswork and the wooden handles stay cool to the touch. Also includes a drip pan/ash guard, porcelain enamel water pan,


----------



## btcarnovale (Jul 12, 2013)

Had same problem of this thing running WAY TOO HOT when I tried to use as a smoker.

After reading a post about Brinkmann sending another regulator, I suddenly realized that the regulator on my gas grill is a LOW pressure unit and that the one on this thing is HIGH pressure.  So I hooked up the low pressure regulator and gave it a try.  DID NOT WORK.

That burner just doesn't function properly without LARGE amounts of gas.

Also have a little low pressure burner that has it's own control valve.  Took whole high pressure burner/stand assembly and put it off to the side.  Took my low pressure burner and put it under the remainder of the unit (after putting a brick under each of the feet to raise the the entire unit another 2-3 inches off the ground).

All works fine.


----------



## charlesk (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for the info , I will look into the low pressure reg and assly


----------

